# Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke



## catan67 (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich wurde per Online-Handel um 650,00 Euro betrogen und wollte euch mal um Hilfe bitten.

Also ich war auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Objektiv von Canon. dieses habe ich dann gebraucht bei quoka gefunden. Nachdem ich mich mit dem Verkäufer (vermutl. in England sitztend hier die E-Mailadresse: tomas.[email protected]) gemailt hatte, sollte der Kauf dann über die Bühne gehen. Der Verkäufer ging mit dem Teil angeblich  zu einem Transport-Logistigunternehmen und ich sollte eine Mail zwecks Zahlungsmodalitäten bekommen. Hier der Link:  jellton-europe-express.eu/ (diese web-site ist nicht mehr existent) In der Mail bzw. Link wurde dann ähnlich wie bei DHL mit ner sogenannten Trakingnumber gearbeitet. Ich konnte mein Paket virtuell sehen. Ich ging dann auf den Handel ein bezahlte auf ein Konto in GB 650 Euro und nach 5 Tagen war die Web-site bzw der Kontakt verschwunden.
Nun nahm ich den Kontakt zu dem Aantony nocheinmal auf unter ne anderen Mailadresse. Die Ardesse ist noch aktiv. bekam wieder die gleich Post nur mit folgendem Link air-max-europe-express.eu/ Choose your language (die gleiche Website wie oben nur die adresse wurde geändert) Die website ist auch noch aktiv.

und wollte ich mal euch fragen.... wie komme ich an Daten über die Besitzer/Benutzer der Website, kann man an hand der Website zurückverfolgen wo die [ edit]  sitzten.
Wer kann mir helfen legal oder auch anders. das gleiche gilt auch für die mailadresse von dem antony, weil von der bekam ich noch post.

Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
 Grüße
catan67


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit]*

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt: ...wer sich auf solche vagen Geschäfte mit virtuellen Vertragspartnern einlässt, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Wie hast du denn und wohin die 650 € geschickt? Das wäre womöglich der einzige Anhalt, irgendwie (vielleicht) wieder an das Geld zu kommen. Obwohl du dich schon darauf einrichten kannst, dass da nur ein Finanzagent beteiligt war, der das Geld unwiederbringlich ins Nirwana geschickt hat.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Februar 2010)

*Spur nach Deutschland?*

Hallo!

EURid sagt, daß die Domain bei web.de liegt. Der Name Volker klingt auch recht deutsch. Schau Dir mal die eMails an, ob man im Header sieht von welcher IP die eMails eingeliefert worden sind. 

Wie Reducal schon sagte, Du kennst den Kontoinhaber und kannst versuchen das Geld zurückzuholen, aber der Kontoinhaber dürfte mehr als pleite sein. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit]*

Siehe

http://www.quoka.de/computer/apple-computer/cat_72_7700_adresult_41776113.html

Es meldet sich

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Siehe
> 
> kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka
> 
> ...


Den habe ich auch mal angeschrieben und gemeint, dass ich 3 Geräte gleich abholen lassen könnte, da mein Büro in der Nähe sei. Er schrieb mir aber folgende:





			
				Tomas Antony per eMail schrieb:
			
		

> Hello,
> I see that you are interested to purchase my product. First of  all i want to apology that i am writing in english but i don`t speak or  write german because i am british citizen. I purchased the product in a  business trip in Germany because the price was very good but as long as  it is german model, with german language and all the stuff in german it  is very difficult to use it here. I tried to sell it in England but  with no result... So in this situation i have decided to sell it back in  Germany at a lower price so i can purchase another one here. It is in  perfect condition.. i used it just a few times. I think that the price  is good. Now if you understand this problem and you are still interested  to buy it just email me and we will find a way to deliver it to your  location.
> Thanks for understanding.
> Have a great day.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit]*



catan67 schrieb:


> Ich ging dann auf den Handel ein bezahlte auf ein Konto in GB 650 Euro und nach 5 Tagen war die Web-site bzw der Kontakt verschwunden.





			
				Vorkasseabzocker schrieb:
			
		

> Now if you understand this problem and you are still interested to buy it just email me and we will find a way to deliver it to your location.


Um was wollen wir wetten, dass der Deal  wieder  per Vorkasse  abgewickelt werden soll. 
btw: Was für ein Konto d.h. welche Bank ist  das?


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*



catan67 schrieb:


> Hier der Link: jellton-europe-express.eu/ (diese web-site ist nicht mehr existent)


Selbst wenn sie aktiv wäre, würde es wenig helfen. Registriert ist sie noch ( am 21.Januar 2010 ), 
aber de facto anonym.   Kann hier abgefragt werden:  EURid 
Ein Name steht dort nicht, nur eine Emailschrottaddi und diese  Bürohausadresse:

>> Google Maps


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> diese  Bürohausadressehttp://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...99268,8.385637&spn=0.006504,0.013797&t=h&z=16


Das ist die Anschrift von Web.de!


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

mehr liefert eurid-whois  nicht. Ist doch super. anonymer geht es doch gar nicht...
*.eu Domains sind  die  ideale Plattform  für Abzockgeschäfte.
Denic prüft aber, wie die Erfahrung lehrt, auch absolut nichts.
Fakeadressen werden anstandslos akzeptiert


----------



## catan67 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Beiträge.
Die [ edit]  sind noch aktiv, habe jetzt schon einige die auf gleiche Weise abgezockt wurden wie ich. Wenn also noch mehr drauf reingefallen sind bitte bei mir melden (gerne über PN).

ansonsten für weitere Infos oder Insaider....danke

catan67


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

hi leute,

viiielen dank, dass es euch gibt  habe diesen { edit ] heute bei quoka auf deutsch angeschriebben, wollte ein 15" macbook kaufen für 410€ und zurück kam exakt die email von oben,  auch auf englisch ... ich habe ihm zahlung per paypal angeboten, sonst nix. mal sehen wie er darauf reagiert. da habe ich ja käuferschutz. wenn er ausreden sucht, es auf normalem wege zu bezahlen, weiss ich bescheid.

werde euch auf dem laufenden halten. als polizeistudent habe ich zwar einige möglichkeiten der identitätsfeststellung, aber ist ja alles nich so einfach.

gruß, peter


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

Das sind meistens Rumänen. Da ist i.d.R. kein Zugriff möglich.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*



Peter schrieb:


> als polizeistudent habe ich zwar einige möglichkeiten der identitätsfeststellung


Na toll! :wall:  Dann solltest du ja auch wissen, dass du die Systeme für deine privaten Angelegenheiten nicht nutzen darfst!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . als polizeistudent habe


ich offensichtlich eine Tastatur, bei der  die shift Taste defekt ist
 und  einen etwas "rustikalen" Schreibstil. 

Wenn das unser Polizeinachwuchs ist: Gute Nacht!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

 Na wunderbar. Und ihr urteilt über einen Menschen, die ihr durch >einen< Post in einem Forum kennt.
Als würden Polizisten oder auch Polizei-Studenten ihr Leben streng im Beamten-Deutsch leben.

Wenn ich FREI habe (und ihr merkt an dem Wort FREI, dass sogar ich eine Shift-Taste nutzen kann), tue ich, was ich möchte. Dazu gehört fortwährende Kleinschreibung im Internet, wenn ich den Anteil des Respektes, den ich den anderen Menschen entgegenbringe, gering halten möchte.

Ausserdem versuche ich, Menschen zu HELFEN, indem ich da mal ein wenig recherchiere und überhaupt irgendwelche Erfahrungen und Neuigkeiten hier poste.

Aber ich kann es auch mit absolut legalen Mitteln:
Habe quoka.de angeschrieben mit der eMail, die ich von Herrn [ edit]  bekam und einem Link zu diesem Thread. quoka.de hat die Inserate von Herrn [ edit]  entfernt.
Auf die Idee kam bis gestern wohl niemand?!

Ich überlege mir beim nächsten Mal, ob ich hier überhaupt noch schreibe. Lohnt sich wenig, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

Wenn sich sich nicht mal die Mühe macht sich anzumelden, um  für Leser erkennbar zu machen,
 dass es derselbe ist, der postet, sollte er wirklich besser fern  bleiben.

"Geschieht meiner  Mutter ganz recht, wenn ich an den Fingern frier. Warum kauft sie mir keine  Handschuhe"


----------



## catan67 (23 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

.... ich bitte Euch bleibt beim Thema und diskutiert nicht über Nebensächlichkeiten....

DANKE


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2010)

*AW: Online [ edit] Vorkasseabzocke*

Ja Papa


----------

